# Damn it's cold..



## Boatlessluke (May 14, 2014)

Went wading with a good buddy we got a few but damn it's cold.. 4,5.6,6.7 were the big three.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

It might have been cold, but looking at the photo, that's a fine gigging trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice work. Would've been a bad night to fill up a pair of waders!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Good night sticking there.


----------



## Boatlessluke (May 14, 2014)

It was fun nonetheless, can't wait for spring.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Is the 6 and 7 pound flounder in the picture?????????


----------



## Boatlessluke (May 14, 2014)

From the bottom it was 4, 5.6, and 6.7


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Nicely done! Yes it is freezing out there, but not bad with the right clothing! Thats a great wading trip in my book.


----------

